# BCG Instillation Coding Question



## eguppy (Sep 10, 2011)

Could someone give me their opinion? When a BCG Instillation is not completed, BCG Mixed Catheter in patient and ready to instill. The instillation could not take place due to excessive bleeding and the BCG instillation had to be terminated.  What codes would you bill?

I greatly appreciate input as our group has two different thoughts on this


----------



## bill2doc (Sep 16, 2011)

What about 51720 with mod -53, j9031 should be recovered as you need to get paid for PE (practice expenses) so I would bill the J9031 also.  Good luck


----------

